

Startup offers trip as hiring bonus - mikenyc
http://code.craftcoffee.com/

======
railsdude
Thank god there's a picture of a fat dude on the page. Had it been a picture
of a hot girl in a bikini and we'd hear drama about this for a week.

~~~
stwe
There is already drama, apparently they only address this to guys. How about
"Grab your bikini"?

~~~
sp332
I thought of this, but I think it's OK in the context of the joke. (And
technically, Speedo might stereotypically be associated with men, but they
make stuff for women too.)

~~~
white_devil
I sure hope at least _one_ of you is being sarcastic.

~~~
sp332
No, I don't think so. There's a tendency in tech circles to act like
programmers etc. are just men. It's not malicious but it makes women feel
invisible, which is a factor in the gender imbalance in tech. So as part of
the effort to get more women into tech, we're self-conscious about thoughtless
(not generally malicious) actions that make women feel less welcome. I would
definitely consider a serious headline saying "grab your speedo, we're sending
you to Brazil" as unintentionally making women feel forgotten. But again,
since it's a just a joke about a photo, it's not really a problem in this
case.

~~~
mikenyc
For the record, we're happy to talk to women developers. And it was women who
designed and wrote the copy for the site.

------
theFiur
That picture is from the Romanian seaside (Romanian gypsies), I have a
different angle here: <https://www.dropbox.com/s/913zazhaca3i965/lamare.jpg>

~~~
mikenyc
Wow. You know, we saw him and we fell in love. You gotta go with your heart on
these things.

~~~
theFiur
Well in case you ever get bored of that one, now you have the option to swap.

------
christkv
Does the job come with that sweet bling cross ?

~~~
mikenyc
Subject to negotiation! But we're willing to discuss. :)

------
ura1a
I'm from Brazil and a ruby developer. Can I exchange the trip for a visa?

~~~
mikenyc
Yes. Seriously. If we decide to hire somebody from outside the US who wants to
move to NYC, we will sponsor a visa. You should apply.

~~~
ura1a
Cool. I guess I'm going to have to give it a shot.

------
volandovengo
Cool idea: I'm curious why you need a talented developer though. Shouldn't
shopify be good enough for you?

~~~
frankdenbow
Can't do subscription billing on shopify

------
goatforce5
More importantly: what sort of beans do you keep stocked in the office?

~~~
mikenyc
We have an endless supply of the best coffee available on the planet. We
receive between 50 to 100 samples every month. We work with NYC's top baristas
to do blind tastings of every sample we receive and we keep detailed sensory
records (awesome db of data on coffee evaluations, btw!).

After all that, only the top 3 coffees from that process make it into our
boxes. And, we partner with General Assembly to provide those same 3 coffees
as our office coffee.

So it's coffee heaven.

~~~
goatforce5
Neat.

Worked with a coffee fiend at my first job that put the "every office needs a
good espresso machine" idea in my head.

I've never quite executed that idea because I figure a clueless coworker would
not clean it, burn themselves, or worse (flavoured supermarket beans -
eurgh!).

Working somewhere with a constant supply of good coffee would be amazing.

~~~
bmelton
I don't disagree, but I would honestly worry. I love coffee, and one of the
best days in recent memory is when a local micro-roaster opened up shop in the
Crownsville area (Bean Rush Cafe, fantastic coffee if you're local to it) --
but y'know, sometimes I like cream or sugar in my coffee, and I could very
easily see myself being judged for that in the same way I judge people who put
soda in their whiskey.

And I'd hate to end up being the coffee-pansy. :'(

------
russtrpkovski
Great job with the posting. Very creative!

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks!

------
griffindy
I'm sad you guys are in New York and not Boston, I love me some good coffee!
beautiful website too

~~~
mikenyc
Let's talk! Boston is not so far away. Shoot me an email. code@craftcoffee.com

------
wolframarnold
It's cute guys, I give you points for creativity. But as Rails consultant in
San Francisco for many years and recent startup founder myself, I must say
that the icon about $2500 for the hardware of your choice kind of backfires
and I've advised my clients against using such incentives. On the one hand the
new Mac Book with the retina display fully loaded runs about that in minimum
configuration by itself. So no budget for an external Thunderbolt display? But
more disconcertingly is the subtext which says, buy and set yourself up
however you want, without regard to what makes for the lowest friction team,
pairing and collaboration experience. In a way this is the cubicle of the 21st
century. This is why shops like Pivotallabs don't give their employees
individual machines, all they have is a room full of pairing stations, because
they realize that ease of cooperation is far more important than personal
preferences and customization.

~~~
mikenyc
Point taken. But in our case, we're bringing on our first lead engineer. This
person will create our engineering culture and be the one who decides how
these processes will play out. So the opportunity here is to shape our
engineering team, including how developers will work together.

~~~
outworlder
Ok, so the $2500 is the budget for the developer's machine. A more important
question is: who owns the machine, the developer or the company?

If it is the former, I see no reason to complain.

~~~
wolframarnold
I've yet to see a startup or any company for that matter that signs over
ownership of assets bought with company funds to rank and file employees.

------
pallinder
Great stuff, always hard to find good people and Im sure this will bring in
lots of nice applicants. And a little trip to Brazil would indeed be nice.
Good luck!

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks. Appreciate the feedback!

------
artmageddon
I would apply if I had any skills in Ruby, but alas, I've done mostly .Net /
iOS development. That said, I absolutely love postings like this!

~~~
mikenyc
If you're interested, you should apply. If everything else is a great fit, I'm
sure you can learn Ruby/Rails if that's something you're interested in doing.

------
danieldk
Very nicely done! One minor nit: clicking on '5' on the top scrolls to '4' ;).

(Edit: obviously, it is slide 5, but still ;).)

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks for the feedback. It depends on your browser size. On very large
screens it gets a little funky. We talked about it, but ended up deciding to
not sweat the edge cases.

------
ahhrrr
Now I know I'm not the only Ruby developer in the coffee industry!

~~~
mikenyc
Happy to share notes if you ever want to talk. My email is in my hacker news
profile. Feel free to connect.

------
davtbaum
Nice misuse of the term 'low level developers' Craft Coffee...

------
br00klyn
Just curious to hear opinions: How competitive is $50–100k in NYC?

The 0.5–10% does seem potentially generous.

[<http://angel.co/craftcoffee#recruiting>]

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks for the question, anon user who created an account 3 minutes ago.

You can't realistically boil these things down in a web form text input. So we
put a wide range for both salary AND equity to indiciate optionality on the
part of the person we end up hiring.

------
JohnnyHVan
More people need to recruit like this!

~~~
mikenyc
Thanks! Appreciate the kind words.

------
caycep
what i can't figure out and want to know is: is stumptown still good or have
they turned evil?

~~~
ahhrrr
Not evil, as far as I know. They have some great single origins, but I'm less
excited about their blends.

